# Type 2 diabetes meds



## killala

Hi.
We will be making the long awaited retirement move to the Hua Hin area early in the new year.
I'm a type 2 diabetic and currently on the usual, Metformin, (Glucophage), Gliclazide, (Diamicron) and another , Invokana , which is not yet licensed for use in Thailand. Struggling to get any current info on prices and availability of the first two meds.
Can anyone please help?
Thanks a million.


----------



## ChickenGuy

*Diabetes type 2 meds*

I use Glucoformin (metformin 500 mg) @ 20 baht per strip of 10 tabs and Glycon (gliclazide 80 mg) @ 30 baht per strip of 10 tabs. Available from any pharmacy who will get them in for you. No prescription necessary, as with most (possibly all as I've never seen a script pad) medications here. I was getting GPO (Govt. Pharmaceutical) for 9 baht per strip but no more as I think they are not really 500 mg.


----------



## killala

Thanks a million for the prompt response. I'm a fairly heavy user, Glucophage 2x850s plus 1x500 and 120mg of Diamicron (gliclazide) daily plus a real cracker of a newbie which really has me settled down, Invokana, (canagliflozin) 100mg daily. This sadly is not yet licenced in Thailand and too new for any Generics to be available. Have to try and find an alternative! Thanks once again and good luck.


----------



## ChickenGuy

*Canagliflozin*

I just looked up Canagliflozin in MIMMS Thailand and I'm referred immediately to Forxiga (Dapagliflozin) which is also of the Gliflozin class and has the same pharmacology as Invokana. You may wish to check that one out. I will visit my friendly pharmaci on my next trip to town and see if she can get some from Bangkok and what price. The distributor website is www[dot]dksh.co.th and email is healthcare.hec.th[at]dksh.com if you wish to contact them. BTW, test strips are expensive here so I get friend to mail to me from Australia at 1/4 the price.


----------



## killala

Thanks for that. I'll check with my Diabetic nurse here at home and ask what she knows of Dapagliflozin. By the way it reads, the description looks to be identical to Canagliflozin including the same ****ty side effects of which I've had a bucketful!
But on the plus side it works. I've been put on Insulin and all manner of meds to try and stabilize my somewhat erratic bloods over the years but Invokana is pure genius. My Endocrinologist has never been so pleased with me and for anyone else reading this thread with similar probs it's worth asking your healthcare specialist about a trial. Brutally expensive (around US$ 4/500 per month) but worth a shot.


----------



## jojo

killala said:


> Thanks for that. I'll check with my Diabetic nurse here at home and ask what she knows of Dapagliflozin. By the way it reads, the description looks to be identical to Canagliflozin including the same ****ty side effects of which I've had a bucketful!
> But on the plus side it works. I've been put on Insulin and all manner of meds to try and stabilize my somewhat erratic bloods over the years but Invokana is pure genius. My Endocrinologist has never been so pleased with me and for anyone else reading this thread with similar probs it's worth asking your healthcare specialist about a trial. Brutally expensive (around US$ 4/500 per month) but worth a shot.


Isnt Invokana just the trade name for Canagliflozin??

Jo xxx


----------



## killala

Yep, tis so Jo and the only one as Canagliflozin is not available as a generic.


----------



## jojo

Both Canagliflozin and Dapagliflozin are very similar tho, they are both PBS listed agents from a class of oral anti-diabetics known as SGLT2 inhibitors/gliflozins . Pharmacodynamic issues suggest that it depends whether they are combined with metformin or sulfonylurea. So maybe thats the bit that needs sorting???

Jo xxx


----------



## killala

Ah, I'll just let my diabetic nurse sort the vicissitudes of my meds! Just needed a ballpark figure of the costs in Thailand. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Cost Of Medications*



killala said:


> Ah, I'll just let my diabetic nurse sort the vicissitudes of my meds! Just needed a ballpark figure of the costs in Thailand. Thanks anyway.


Hi Killala,

To get an idea on prices it might pay to check the Major Drug Stores In Thailand list and send a quick email to a few of them. They should be more than happy to supply you with pricing on your needed supplies.



Best Of Luck


----------



## killala

Taken a look at some major sites and prices seem a little high compared with what Chicken Guy says he pays at the local pharmacy. At least some of my requirements are available, just have to get the rest sent from home! Thanks again.


----------

